# Once the harvest



## laobinglaogou (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

your very active. good shooting.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Laobing, I hope you eat them. 
Philly


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Good to see a wild game medley. Good on you Laobing...Frogman


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

The real killa !


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice bag for the pot. Good shooting


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice work laobing!

What species of bird is in the third picture at the top of your post?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nico said:


> Nice work laobing!
> 
> What species of bird is in the third picture at the top of your post?


Its a Jay they are classed as a pest in britain, they kill young birds, jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Nice work laobing!
> 
> What species of bird is in the third picture at the top of your post?


Its a Jay they are classed as a pest in britain, they kill young birds, jeff
[/quote]

Are they good table fare? I dont kill the BlueJays here and have some that live in my orange tree and have for over a decade they are residents and I leave them be as they tell me when the starlings are about.

Here in the USA English Starlings are pest as they are introduced and damaging to native birds. I will be getting a share of these when they start raiding my cherry tree again haha. But I dont think they are good to eat as I once dressed one to eat and found a lot of worms in its "crop" _gullet _ever since that day I dont try to eat them.

I think its because they strictly eat soft foods and do not keep gravel in their crop like seed eating birds do that perhaps they share a symbiotic relationship with those worms in their gullet.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nico said:


> Nice work laobing!
> 
> What species of bird is in the third picture at the top of your post?


Its a Jay they are classed as a pest in britain, they kill young birds, jeff
[/quote]

Are they good table fare? I dont kill the BlueJays here and have some that live in my orange tree and have for over a decade they are residents and I leave them be as they tell me when the starlings are about.

Here in the USA English Starlings are pest as they are introduced and damaging to native birds. I will be getting a share of these when they start raiding my cherry tree again haha. But I dont think they are good to eat as I once dressed one to eat and found a lot of worms in its "crop" _gullet _ever since that day I dont try to eat them.

I think its because they strictly eat soft foods and do not keep gravel in their crop like seed eating birds do that perhaps they share a symbiotic relationship with those worms in their gullet.








[/quote]

I eat crows but dont sshoot jays we only get a odd one on the couple of farms i shoot and hunt on,


----------



## laobinglaogou (Mar 4, 2011)

Nico said:


> Nice work laobing!
> 
> What species of bird is in the third picture at the top of your post?











Loose duck loose duck (English jay), some local call its mountain monk. Its origin in China, but in south xinjiang province, qinghai and the distribution of Inner Mongolia not loose duck. Length about 320 mm adult birds. Head, back and shoulders are reddish brown; Forehead and throat and nakedness plume is slightly pale; i.e. color The waist and tail and pure white; Tail with central slightly grey and black horizontal spot; Wing plume of black and a colourful chestnut blue patches. Mouth shell bird black, toes meat pink, claw end dark grey. Male and female body surface plume hue near. Pine trees, birds a year duck belongs to the majority of time between living in mountainous regions woodlands, seldom to plains area activities, many in coniferous forest, broad-leaved forest habitat and needle broadly mixed forests, less in rural and terrace. Male more at ordinary times, qiu dong season paired life habit of a small group of Rachel, often with food and wander in mountain forest, accidentally into rural brief activities for food. Chun xia season with insects as staple food pine duck, including the scarabaeoidea, like? And DeLaoHu adult, sawyer, forestry and a multitude of other insects. Also feed chicks and bird eggs. Qiu and winter, the staple food plant foods, such as peas, wild fruit and various plant seeds, a worm eat insects and between. Every year 4 ~ 5 months, pine duck in dense thickets more between the tree branches, to build cup form nest and tender root content such as moss within the soft cushion structure, such as root and bird plume. Nest body in the trunk of the tree, how close spawn every nest eggs 3 ~ 5 pieces, a DanHui yellow, and shell have purple-brown and tyrosinance splash. Incubation period of about 17 days, more than 5 month give cheeper, in the middle of June from the nest and begin nestlings an independent life.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

the blue on the wings realy flashes when they fly from tree to tree. we dont have many Jays where i live.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent body of work and some nice bags there. It is very evident you're a skilled hunter and shooter. I look very forward to seeing more of your kill shots in the future and am glad to have you on this forum.


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

please please please kill them as soon as you can its just not fair. You are taking its life to eat but i think they need to die as soon as you can kill them


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Here in the USA English Starlings are pest as they are introduced and damaging to native birds. I will be getting a share of these when they start raiding my cherry tree again haha. But I dont think they are good to eat as I once dressed one to eat and found a lot of worms in its "crop" _gullet _ever since that day I dont try to eat them.

I think its because they strictly eat soft foods and do not keep gravel in their crop like seed eating birds do that perhaps they share a symbiotic relationship with those worms in their gullet.








[/quote]

Most worms are very edible, and high in protein.


----------



## rom69erz (Mar 23, 2011)

nice hunting... i can't recall i've caught that much in my younger age. keep posting on good catch. thanks.


----------

